# Fiday Night at the Movies



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Emily Larlham from Kikopups has a lot of great videos on training. A participant in freestyle, ( I wish I was younger) and great clicker trainer . Here is an intro to clicker training .


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Helpful*

Thanks,Dave, I enjoyed the intro video. Now I need to look for a method to use at training when Keeper gets really distracted by other dogs. He's great at the commands but if it's being done in close proximity to other dogs, he wants to bark and engage. Yes, I can stop it, but I want to get to the point where he doesn't start it. If anyone knows specifics on this, I'd welcome the help.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

I loved the dog dusting the furniture eace:

Linda


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Work first on getting and really KEEPING his attention in a less distracting environment. Then slowly add first just one more dog, then another, etc., until he can work in a larger group. Any time he starts to get distracted, immediately go back to your attention exercises, even if it means stopping doing whatever activity the rest of the class is doing. There isn't a quick fix for this, it's just a matter of keeping at it. Over time, you should see his distractibility and desire to engage with the other dogs lessen. 

I had a similar problem with Kodi for a long time. In his case, the barking he did in class was not directed on engaging with other dogs, but any time it wasn't "our turn", he would start demand barking at me, because he wanted to work. Obviously, I could get him to stop barking by working with him, but that was only teaching him that the barking got him what he wanted. I finally had to remove him from the ring every time he started barking. (sometimes 20 times in an hour class!) It took time; to me it felt like FOR EVER, but he did eventally get the message. That or he simply outgrew it!


----------

